# Trovoada em Rio Maior dia 29/09/2015



## Teles (30 Set 2015 às 01:40)

Algumas fotos da trovoada que aqui ocorreu:


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2015 às 02:04)

Muito boas fotos!


----------



## João Pedro (30 Set 2015 às 02:23)

Excelentes!  
Que saudades de uma boa trovoada!


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2015 às 02:25)

espectacular! Muitas descargas nuvem-nuvem, típico da base alta. Apanhaste umas mesmo por cima, até admira que não tenham caído na antena.  Consegues localizá-las no tempo?


----------



## nelson972 (30 Set 2015 às 06:16)

As fotos estão brutais  ! A primeira até arrepia !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Set 2015 às 17:46)

Excelentes fotos e registos!!! Ai também bombou bem  !!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2015 às 18:14)

Felizmente ainda há quem capte este fenómeno que se vai tornando raro em Portugal, obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## actioman (30 Set 2015 às 22:23)

Teles disse:


>


 
Grande registo Teles! Muito boas todas, mas foi precisamente esta sem raios que mais gostei, devido ao flash dos relâmpagos são visíveis estes autênticos  torrentes de precipitação! 

Obrigado!


----------

